# Advice on Cotswold sites



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

We are hoping to have about a week or so off work in a couple of weeks and intend to go to the Cotswolds from Cornwall. Anyone got any comments on sites they have visited, some of my ideas are Cirencester Caravan club site, Tudor Caravan Park, Slimbridge, Mayfield Caravan Park Cirencester and Devizes camping and caravan club site.
Any comments on these or suggestions qappreciated.
Regards, Dave


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We stay at Hoburn cotswolds - only becasue its 2 mins from the wakeboarding lake.... Its cheap as we split it 4 ways with some mates.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

CC site at Moreton In Marsh nice and close to town. We are off this w.end to private site close to Bourton on Water. Will report early next week.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There is a small CL in Bourton itself which we have been to a couple of times, no facility's as such but you can walk into the village and a grocer not far away. 

We did a great cycle ride around there, and discovered (not very clever) that the Cotswolds has hills  

Mandy


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Hoburn cotswolds is quite a nice commercial site
with lots of facilities and is central.
has a lake with boats crazy golf etc


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies, will have a look at the details of them on web sites. Grateful for your help
Regards, Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

LisaB said:


> CC site at Moreton In Marsh nice and close to town. We are off this w.end to private site close to Bourton on Water. Will report early next week.


Moreton is a good open all year site, centrally located. Short walk into town, plenty of eating places, market on Tuesdays, short drive to Broadway, Stow, Snowshill. Even Evesham and Stratford are not that far. I go there every year.

peedee


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Spent a week at Moreton in Marsh early September, fantastic site, and very very close to town, also easy to get to even in my 29ft mh.

Jenny


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Spent a week at Moreton in Marsh early September, fantastic site, and very very close to town, also easy to get to even in my 29ft mh.

Jenny


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

You mention Cirencester Caravan club site, and Tudor Caravan Park, Slimbridge.

The Cirencester site is right on the edge of the large park on the edge o Cirencester and beautiful. My daughter lives in Cirencester and when they bought their latest van, she spent a couple of "shakedown" nights there with the kids. She said it was quiet and peaceful, with lovely walks in the park.

Shepherds Patch, Slimbridge - next to the Tudor Arms and the Sharpness/Gloucester canal is in the next village to us. We use the Tudor Arms as our local and will be there tomorrow night to celebrate a neighbour's birthday. The food is excellent and has been for the 15 years we have lived in this area. The touring part of the site is close enough to toddle after eating/drinking and far enough that you aren't bothered by noise from the pub or car park. I walk the dog along the canal bank several times a week and the views are superb. Slimbridge Wetlands centre is within a mile of the site if you fancy a day among the birds!

Should you decide to visit the site, just pm me and I can come over for a chat if you wish.

Colin


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just a few thoughts. We have never pitched in the Cotswolds as we don't live that far away, but we spend a lot of time over there walking around Winchcombe and Broadway.

Don't be fooled by the description of the "Winchcombe" C&CC site - it's a long way out of the town and pretty much in the middle of no-where.

There is a CS at Hailes Fruit Farm which is still a couple of miles from Winchcombe but is well-located for walking in the hills. Hailes Abbey (now in ruins) was an important place prior to the dissolution of the monasteries under Henry VIII. It's just off the road from Winchcombe to Broadway.

Broadway has a CC site on the edge of town but I believe it is for members only.

I believe you mentioned Devizes, but that is not in the Cotswolds - nice area though. The Cotswolds run north from around Bath and finally peter out at Edgehill near Banbury - famous for the Civil War battle (although that is stretching their northern limit to its maximum).

Wonderful area - enjoy it.

Philip


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

camallison said:


> You mention Cirencester Caravan club site, and Tudor Caravan Park, Slimbridge.
> 
> The Cirencester site is right on the edge of the large park on the edge o Cirencester and beautiful. My daughter lives in Cirencester and when they bought their latest van, she spent a couple of "shakedown" nights there with the kids. She said it was quiet and peaceful, with lovely walks in the park.
> 
> ...


Concuur with Cirencester park site very nice although bear in mind that you can turn left out of the site gate and walk into the park any more

Phill


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks to everyone again for the comments. I will certaily give some of the sites mentioned a try. All very helpful
Regards, Dave


----------



## Escapees (Jul 18, 2009)

Another vote for Cirencester site. We live very near there, and our children go to the school near it. Cirencester is lovely, and if you happen to come to Cheltenham, do come and visit our shop, Squat Orange, upstairs in the Regent Arcade shopping centre, by TK Maxx

Penny


----------

